# mushroom goo?



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

Went out to today and found what I can only describe as goo. It resembles a Morels decomposing. Don't know if it could have been caused by the recent frost or over saturation. Almost certain that the that the goo was Morels. There was a pair within two feet of each other. My guess was that they were blacks. Anyone seen this before or shed any light on this find?


----------



## boogaloo outdoors (Oct 19, 2012)

Keep an eye on the stuff Grind. I wonder if you are seeing what I saw a few years back. I found something similar to what you are describing that turned out to be something else. 

Watch it grow.


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, however I would be surprised if anything will come of it. My youngest daughter thought it would be funny to scoop it unto a stick and fling it at me.


----------

